# Hallespektrum.de: Müssen wir das Angeln in Halle verbieten?



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

Redaktionell







*Hallespektrum.de: Müssen wir das Angeln in Halle verbieten?​*In einem Artikel der Plattform Hallespektrum.de des Vereines "Halle Transparenz e.V." wird OHNE jeden Zusammenhang, OHNE jeden Sinn im Kontext die Frage in einer Zwischenüberschrift gestellt:
*Müssen wir das Angeln in Halle verbieten?​*


Interessant dabei zuerst die Selbstsicht des Vereines, der laut seiner Seite (http://hallespektrum.de/ueber-uns/) schreibt:


> _Diese Webseite, sprich: hallespektrum.de entstand aus den vielen guten, wie auch einigen schlechten Erfahrungen, die wir aus dem Betrieb anderer lokaler Nachrichten/Bürger/Diskussionsplattformen gewonnen hatten.
> 
> 
> Wir möchten:
> ...


Laut Impressum ist für diese Plattform der Verein "Halle Transparenz e.V." verantwortlich.

So weit, so gut.

Wie man dann dazu kommt, vollkommen OHNE jede Bezug überhaupt die Frage zu stellen, ob man Angeln in Halle verbieten müsse, muss sich so ein "objektiver" Verein, der unabhängig von Interessen sein will und dessen Name "Transparenz" beinhaltet, sich schon fragen lassen.

Denn zum heutigen Tag der Fische berichtet Hallespektrum nun unter dem Titel:
*30 Prozent der Fischbestände von Überfischung gedroht*
ausgerechnet ALLEINE (objektiv?) von Aussagen von Wolfgang Aldag, umweltpolitischer Sprecher der Landtagsfraktion von BÜNDNIS 90 /DIE GRÜNEN in Sachsen-Anhalt.

Da geht es von diesem "Sprecher" der GRÜNEN dann um überfischte Meere und den Fischratgeber des WWF (man unterstützt seine Klientel, die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie, seitens der GRÜNEN anscheinend ja immer, wo es nur geht).

Ebenfalls werden weitere Bio- und Spezialsiegel propagiert - so weit, so gut oder was auch immer...

Dann steht da aber eine Zwischenüberschrift, OHNE jeden Zusammenhang, OHNE jeden Sinn im Kontext mit dem Thema der Veröffentlichung.

*Müssen wir das Angeln in Halle verbieten?​*
Ob das eine Forderung der Grünen war oder ob hier ein Vereinsverantwortlicher das reingebracht hat, spielt keinerlei Rolle.

*Denn hier ausgerechnet das Angeln als nachgewiesen nachhaltigste Nutzung der Fischbestände in Meeren wie in Süßwasser OHNE jede Erklärung und OHNE jeden Fakt in Frage zu stellen, das geht gar nicht.*

Diesen Artikel werde ich auch an den Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt zur Information und eventueller Reaktion weiterleiten.



> Sehr geehrter Präsident Bülau, lieber Uwe,
> 
> bei unserer Medienbeobachtung ist uns ein Artikel der Plattform “Hallespektrum” aufgefallen, die ohne jede nachvollziehbaren Grund das Angeln in Halle in Frage stellen.
> 
> ...


 
*Aktualisierung 18 Uhr 10*
Da in der Diskussion der Punkt Satire aufkam:
Sorry, ich bin vielleicht zu humorlos, wenn das Satire sein soll..

Denn die hat gemeinhin ein Ziel - durch Spott, Ironie und Übertreibung bestimmte Personen, Anschauungen, Ereignisse oder Zustände zu kritisieren oder verächtlich zu machen.

Welche Person, Anschauung oder Ereignis soll das hier sein?
Die Überfischung?
Die Grünen?
Die Angler?

Und zu welchem Zweck??

Welcher Zustand soll da gegeisselt werden?

Was satirisch kritisiert?

*Sorry, für mich ist und bleibt das in der Weise einfach nur schlicht daneben und nicht hinnehmbar bei der Sache mit dem Angeln verbieten.*

Ob ernst gemeint oder als (dann grottenschlechte) Satire....

*Situation Angelverbote Sachsen-Anhalt*
Vor allem auch im Hinblick auf den Kampf, den momentan Sachsen-Anhalts Angler und Verbände gegen Angelverbote führen müssen:
 !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!

Das rührt auch in Sachsen Anhalt  (wie in NDS, beides mit zuständigen grünen Ministern) von der EU-Natura2000 Richtlinie (in der nix von Angelverboten steht, davon ab), siehe:
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/index.php/21-sleider-news/205-aktueller-stand-natura-2000-20170729

Oder siehe hier, wie die Angler da von den Schützern in Sachsen-Anhalt an die Wand gedrückt werden:
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/index.php/21-sleider-news/179-ein-guter-tag-fuer-die-alte-elbe

Oder wie Medien sonst mit Angeln und Anglern in Sachsen-Anhalt umgehen:
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/index.php/21-sleider-news/166-simank-gbr-machtpoker-um-fisch

Das dann hier mit Satire abzutun (für mich zudem nicht erkennbar) kann man...

Muss das aber angesichts der oben drohenden und teilweise schon in die Praxis umgesetzten Angelverbote mit einer zuständigen grünen Ministerin in S-A nicht.

Und ja, wenn in so einem Fall so Angeln in Frage gestellt wird, geht das für mich gar nicht, vor allem nicht angesichts des Kampfes, den Sachsen Anhalts Angler und Verbände da führen müssen momentan - da fehlt mir JEDES Verständnis und JEDER Humor bei so einer Veröffentlichung.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## ayron (22. August 2017)

*AW: Hallespektrum.de: Müssen wir das Angeln in Halle verbieten?*

Die Person, die den Artikel tippte war entwerder verwirrt oder im tiefsten Herzen ein Grüner Schützer mit Oberwasser.

Die Bildunterschriften sind ebenfalls ein Hohn und an Stimmungsmache kaum zu überbieten.#q


----------



## Taxidermist (22. August 2017)

*AW: Hallespektrum.de: Müssen wir das Angeln in Halle verbieten?*

Dieser Satz ist, vor allem im Zusammenhang mit den Bildern, wohl eher satirisch, oder auch ironisch zu sehen.
Da wollte der Schreiberling nur etwas "lustig", zum an sich ernsten Thema, sein.
Der einzige Kommentator, ein gewisser Schulz, hat es jedenfalls auch so verstanden!

Jürgen


----------



## Trollhorn (22. August 2017)

*AW: Hallespektrum.de: Müssen wir das Angeln in Halle verbieten?*

Das Ganze wird nicht viel Resonanz erfahren. HalleSpektrum als Online-Nachrichtenportal ist seit einiger Zeit so gut wie tot: Nachdem man mit einem der Mitgründer getrennte Wege ging (man munkelt er war dem Halle Transparenz e.V. zu transparent), hat dieser nun sein eigenes Nachrichtenportal und binnen kurzer Zeit das vielfache an Lesern.

Zum Artikel selbst fällt mir nicht viel ein. Sollte es ernst gemeint sein ist es einfach mal schlecht geschrieben da die besagte Teilüberschrift keinen wirklichen Bezug zum Artikel hat. Würden sich alle Angelgegner so dämlich anstellen hätten wir keine Probleme. Lese ich mir jedoch die Bildunterschriften durch könnte das fast ein Artikel vom Postillon sein.


----------



## Franky (22. August 2017)

*AW: Hallespektrum.de: Müssen wir das Angeln in Halle verbieten?*

Save the whales...
Frei nach Cheech & Chong :q


----------



## CoreData (22. August 2017)

*AW: Hallespektrum.de: Müssen wir das Angeln in Halle verbieten?*



Trollhorn schrieb:


> [...]hat dieser nun sein eigenes Nachrichtenportal und binnen kurzer Zeit das vielfache an Lesern.



Welches ist das? Ich habe lange in Halle gewohnt und benutze hallespektrum ab und an mal, um nachzusehen, was so los ist. Mir ist allerdings aufgefallen, dass die Qualität da im letzten Jahr massiv nachgelassen hat. Mit dem, was Du schreibst ergibt das natürlich auch Sinn.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Hallespektrum.de: Müssen wir das Angeln in Halle verbieten?*

Umso wichtiger dass Verbände (Land wie Bund) da einschreiten und das richtig stellen..
Wehret den Anfängen!

Das, was sie bei so vielen Dingen (Angelverbote Natura2000 etc.) nicht gepeilt haben.

Da muss man offensiv und öffentlich mit voller Kraft dagegen halten,..

DAS IST AUFGABE von Lobbyarbeit...


----------



## Warti (22. August 2017)

*AW: Hallespektrum.de: Müssen wir das Angeln in Halle verbieten?*

Hallesprektrum,alles klar! Was erwartet ihr von einem linkslastigen Portal mit Körnerfressern?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Hallespektrum.de: Müssen wir das Angeln in Halle verbieten?*

Auf jeden Fall hat sich über die Facebookseite des Anglerboards schon der FDP-Chef von Sachsen-Anhalt gemeldet, der zufälligerweise Hallenser ist:
https://www.facebook.com/Anglerboar...1728165153892700&comment_tracking={"tn":"R2"}

Stehe bereits mit ihm und seinem Büro in Verbindung.

Den Fehler, da auf DAFV und Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan zu setzen, wird er bald einsehen.
Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass er so beratungsresistent wie DAFV und sein Präsidium wäre..
:g:g:g


Sein Büro ist über deren "Tätigkeiten" zumindest inzwischen informiert, sehr angenehmes, freundliches Telefonat gewesen..


----------



## Double2004 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Hallespektrum.de: Müssen wir das Angeln in Halle verbieten?*

Satire zu verstehen ist offenbar nicht Jedermanns Sache...


----------



## Taxidermist (22. August 2017)

*AW: Hallespektrum.de: Müssen wir das Angeln in Halle verbieten?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Satire zu verstehen ist offenbar nicht Jedermanns Sache...



Sag ich ja und wenn es nicht z.b. mit Emojis gekennzeichnet wird, dann ist es noch unwahrscheinlicher, dass es verstanden wird!
Ist schon seltsam, wie verbissen darauf eingestiegen wird?

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (22. August 2017)

*AW: Hallespektrum.de: Müssen wir das Angeln in Halle verbieten?*

Man kann auch nicht jeden Mist mit Satire deklarieren damit man nicht als depp dar steht


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Hallespektrum.de: Müssen wir das Angeln in Halle verbieten?*

Sorry, ich bin vielleicht zu humorlos, wenn das Satire sein soll..

Denn die hat gemeinhin ein Ziel - durch Spott, Ironie und Übertreibung bestimmte Personen, Anschauungen, Ereignisse oder Zustände zu kritisieren oder verächtlich zu machen.

Welche Person, Anschauung oder Ereignis soll das hier sein?
Die Überfischung?
Die Grünen?
Die Angler?

Und zu welchem Zweck??

Welcher Zustand soll da gegeisselt werden?

Was satirisch kritisiert?

*Sorry, für mich ist und bleibt das in der Weise einfach nur schlicht daneben und nicht hinnehmbar bei der Sache mit dem Angeln verbieten.*

Ob ernst gemeint oder als (dann grottenschlechte) Satire....

*Situation Angelverbote Sachsen-Anhalt*
Vor allem auch im Hinblick auf den Kampf, den momentan Sachsen-Anhalts Angler und Verbände gegen Angelverbote führen müssen:
 !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!

Das rührt auch in Sachsen Anhalt  (wie in NDS, beides mit zuständigen grünen Ministern) von der EU-Natura2000 Richtlinie (in der nix von Angelverboten steht, davon ab), siehe:
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/index.php/21-sleider-news/205-aktueller-stand-natura-2000-20170729

Oder siehe hier, wie die Angler da von den Schützern in Sachsen-Anhalt an die Wand gedrückt werden:
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/index.php/21-sleider-news/179-ein-guter-tag-fuer-die-alte-elbe

Oder wie Medien sonst mit Angeln und Anglern in Sachsen-Anhalt umgehen:
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/index.php/21-sleider-news/166-simank-gbr-machtpoker-um-fisch

Das dann hier mit Satire abzutun (für mich zudem nicht erkennbar) kann man...

Muss das aber angesichts der oben drohenden und teilweise schon in die Praxis umgesetzten Angelverbote mit einer zuständigen grünen Ministerin in S-A nicht...

Und ja, wenn in so einem Fall so Angeln in Frage gestellt wird, geht das für mich gar nicht, vor allem nicht angesichts des Kampfes, den Sachsen Anhalts Angler und Verbände da führen müssen momentan - da fehlt mir JEDES Verständnis und JEDER Humor bei so einer Veröffentlichung.


----------



## Franky (22. August 2017)

*AW: Hallespektrum.de: Müssen wir das Angeln in Halle verbieten?*

Also, m. E. hat dieser "Artikel" weder etwas mit Journalismus noch mit Satire am Hut. Da wird ein "Grüner" mit 2 Sätzen zitiert und seine Forderung dargestellt. Den Abschluss bildet der Hinweis auf den alljährlichen Tag der Fische...
Dazwischen ohne jeden Zusammenhang die "Frage", ob das Angeln in Halle verboten werden müsste; ganz oben ein Bild vom "Fischerstechen", die angeblich gerade Fische schonen... Davon ab, dass das "Fischer" oder "Schifferstechen" traditionell nichts mit Fischern sondern der Transportschifffahrt verbunden ist, ist das ebenfalls vollkommen zusammenhanglos.
M. E. ein misslungener Versuch irgendwas zu schreiben. Ich empfehle dem Autor weiterhin seine Zeit mit einem Filmchen von Cheech Marin und Thomas Chong zu verbringen, als so'n Müll zu verbreiten...


----------



## Trollhorn (23. August 2017)

*AW: Hallespektrum.de: Müssen wir das Angeln in Halle verbieten?*



CoreData schrieb:


> Welches ist das? Ich habe lange in Halle gewohnt und benutze hallespektrum ab und an mal, um nachzusehen, was so los ist. Mir ist allerdings aufgefallen, dass die Qualität da im letzten Jahr massiv nachgelassen hat. Mit dem, was Du schreibst ergibt das natürlich auch Sinn.




Hast eine PN


----------

